# Klonopin



## Andrew K (Mar 27, 2006)

I am currently taking 1 and a half .5 mg's of Klonopin each day and have been for about two weeks, combines with long term Pacil and Neurontinn, he has added Luvox to it, and I have no idea how it will do to me? I don't know if Klonopin is hellping me, it's liike I cant think aboutit or something, ahh...I just don't know.

Should I start Lithium or Xanax?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well are you taking the klonopin for anxiety, dp/dr or bipolar? If its for anxiety and dp/dr then id say stick with the klonopin. Its about as strong as the xanax and it lasts much longer. The only advantage xanax has over klonopin is in acute anxiety attacks as it kicks in much faster.

If youve got bipolar then lithium has a very high success rate. I believe its the best med when it comes to that. Klonopin is also used as a mood stabilizer.

When i started taking klonopin it took care of most of my anxiety right away but it took about 2 weeks for it to even out my moods completly and lift the mild depression i had. It actually took some getting used to not feeling anxious and having dp/dr all the time. It felt very strange not to have those symptoms but that went away after awile.


----------



## Andrew K (Mar 27, 2006)

Based on your name, are you medicated with something that makes you numb? To be honest, my life is just so fucked up, I don't know what I am taking it for. I believe I am taking it for Derealization, and especially targetting anxiety/panic attacks. List to this though; The first two-3 days were like heaven, I had pretty much NO anxiety, when I thought about getting scared or anxiety, it just melted out of my mind, but at the same time I was getting extremely, EXTREMELY hyperactive/manic, and we weren't sure if it was the Klonopin inducing it or not, because I had been getting manic-ness, for baout 3-4 weeks before ever even TOUCHING the medicine klonopin, let alone taking it. So, is it just a new trait in my illness that manic behavior? It has to be, because there were no medicial changes, before hand in that 3-4 weeks span prior to starting Klonopin.

So, after being on it for 2-3 days with some bliss from anxiety relief, my mom though that the manicness was just to much, and decided I should stop taking it until that upcoming Psychiatrist appointment, which would have been 6 days away, The anxiety came back, and I told her I was going to take it, I didn't care what she said, and she agreed, since she wants me to be happy, but not manic at the same time, so I was off the medicine for about 2-3 days, and then when I finally started back after that short break getting things sorted out, it did not have the same instant effect. I was nervous, just like before, at school. BTW, I'm a Junior in highschool. And since then, that last appt. where we discussed the manicness and decided it was a new developed trait in my illness rather than a medicial induction, he prescribed Luvox for some reason.

But for some reason, I have had a bad life with all this shit in my head, and I jsut want to be Numb for a little while, just to cool down. This probably sounds like a drug addicts POV, but I have never touched and illegal drugs period.

Please respond to this story of mine, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My name is from a pink floyd song actually. I am far from comfortably numb most of the time. Even opiates dont seem to make me numb and i take them quite often sometimes.

What your experiencing sounds very much like what i went through when i first got treatment. When i started taking klonopin it totally relieved my anxiety so much that i actually got very hyper. I had been depressed and sluggish for months because of my anxiety and dp/dr to the point of where i could hardly get out of bed in the morning. Then all of a sudden i started getting up early, sleeping less and cleaning my room for the first time in about 6 months. I was very worried for awile that i was going to go completly manic. This went away however after about 2 weeks on the klonopin and my new state on mind started to feel more normal.

It definatly takes some getting used to not feeling anxious and having dp/dr all the time as well as not having panic attacks. I think this may be what your experiencing. Im not a doctor though so dont take what i say as absolute truth. I think you should try the klonopin out for awile and see if this feeling of hyperness/mania goes away. It might just be your brain adjusting to not being so over stimulated all the time.

If its any consolation to you klonopin is often prescribed to treat acute mania.

As for the luvox your on now i really dont know why your doctor would try that. If anything is going to bring out mania and hyperactivity its going to be a ssri like luvox. They are notorious for causing mania and weird feelings in general.

Anyway i hope you start to get some relief soon and best of luck to you.


----------



## Andrew K (Mar 27, 2006)

My Biological Mental Illnesses: OCD, SAD, DR, Anxiety, Panic, SAD is social anxiety disorder......sometimes I think I might have bipolar but I'm not to sure. He added the luvox to kick out the rest of the ocd that I am having, but I don't know how to describe it. Today, I wasn't to anxious didn't have to many panic attacks, then I got super hyper, and have been since I got home from school......and I have different feelining, it feels like I don;t know if it's helping the DR, it's like if I think about it I just cant.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well luvox would be the med to try for ocd. But if you start feeling super hyper, agitated or really weird or anything like that go back to your doctor ASAP. That could be a sign of mania. Ssri's can induce severe mania in people with bipolar and it causes rapid cycling. When people go on ssri's or other antidepressants thats often when they find out they have bipolar.


----------



## Andrew K (Mar 27, 2006)

Lets see here, so this is the second day, I have been off Klonopin. My parents think that it will/s going to affect my school work...because a side-effect of it is, slow thinking....and I can indeed tell a difference. I did however also missed my medicine yesterday, both rounds of 2 different medicines at morning and night....so I don't know what is causing this feeling. I have had intense/severe DR all day long, even my computer seems like that it is wierd to me. I don't know if it's going off the Klonopin, or the missing 2 rounds of medicine, other medicines, yesterday? They say Klonopin takes a long time to work it's way out of your system though, so I don't know. This morning I also started the Luvox, small dose. I have just felt generally bad all day today, and experienced chronic DR all day, everywhere I went....I need some help or advice!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

You should try not to miss any doses of your medication especially luvox. It has a very short half life something like 15 hours. So if you miss a dose after being on it awile your gonna start having withdrawals fairly quickly. Also remember that ssri's like luvox take about 2 weeks or longer to work so the effect is not going to be instantaneous. In fact it can take up to 6 weeks to work in some people. So try and give it some time.

As for the klonopin it can take up to 50 hours i think for it to fully leave your system. One of the side effects of klonopin on some people is impaired memory and things of that nature but it doesent happen to everyone. My memory actually got better after starting on it because it lifted my dp/dr and i didnt have bad anxiety or brain fog anymore.

What other medications are you on by the way to treat your symptoms? You mentioned 2 different rounds of 2 different meds.


----------



## Andrew K (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been on these two, for quite a while, 2-3 years now, they are Paxil and Neurontin. I take One of each in the morning and one Nerontin at night.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Paxil is a ssri and neurontin is a anticonvulsant thats also kind of a half assed mood stabilizer that i believe is also used to treat anxiety.

I dont know how effective either of these are in treating dp/dr but if you miss too many doses of paxil your dp/dr will probley get much worse. Paxil is notorious for causing severe withdrawal and it also has a short half life just like luvox. I dont know which version of paxil your taking but if your taking a extended release version then you might be able to get away with missing a dose or 2 with no side effects. If you start to have paxil withdrawal youl feel like 15 different pieces of crap warmed over. Your anxiety will go through the roof and if your really unlucky youl get those lovely brain shocks.


----------

